# 2016 Supersix Evo Hi-Mod or Standard



## potsiea (Jan 16, 2015)

i am tossing up between a heavily up spec 2016 Standard Super Six Evo (dealer recommendation) or a High Mod version. There is a huge difference in the frame prices. I can find out that the Hi Mod is 67g lighter for the frameset than 2015 at 1303g and has a number of enhancements, but i cannot find any info on the changes if any for the 2016 standard frame and what the weight difference is to the Hi-Mod. Does anyone know the answer? 

Also, is the 2016 Standard frame the 2015 Hi-Mod frame by any chance? If this is the case i would be more comfortable with the recommendation and save the dollars

Thanks


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

potsiea said:


> i am tossing up between a heavily up spec 2016 Standard Super Six Evo (dealer recommendation) or a High Mod version. There is a huge difference in the frame prices. I can find out that the Hi Mod is 67g lighter for the frameset than 2015 at 1303g and has a number of enhancements, but i cannot find any info on the changes if any for the 2016 standard frame and what the weight difference is to the Hi-Mod. Does anyone know the answer?
> 
> Also, is the 2016 Standard frame the 2015 Hi-Mod frame by any chance? If this is the case i would be more comfortable with the recommendation and save the dollars
> 
> Thanks


No the 2016 standard frame is not the 2015 Hi-Mod it is the same as the 2015 standard frame. Only the Hi-Mod was changed for 2016 it is supposedly slightly more aero and smoother riding. The seatpost on the Hi-Mod was changed from 27.2 to 25.4mm to provide more compliance but I think this is a bad idea to go to a non standard seatpost for questionable benefits. Cannondale frames do not slope down much so there is typically not that much seatpost showing anyway. I bought a 2015 Evo 105 just for the frameset and stripped the parts and sold them on Ebay and put Campy Chorus 11 speed on it and my own wheelset on it and couldn't be happier. Net cost was about $4K and I like it better than the S-Works Tarmac SL3 I had before.
I doubt anyone could tell any difference between the standard and Hi-Mode frame especially a smaller rider like me who doesn't need extra stiffness.


----------



## potsiea (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks for that reply - it was very useful. As a 70kg rider, it sounds like the standard should be fine. Effectively stripping it down and putting Dura Ace componentry and wheelset


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

potsiea said:


> Thanks for that reply - it was very useful. As a 70kg rider, it sounds like the standard should be fine. Effectively stripping it down and putting Dura Ace componentry and wheelset


I think you are going to like it.
You will probably need a Praxis BB conversion for the DA crankset.
I was able to keep the PF30 with the Campy crankset I used.


----------



## westham7 (Dec 27, 2016)

I was told between my 2012 supersix evo hi mod and the 2016 evo non hi mod is the 2016 is the equivalent of my 2012 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westham7 (Dec 27, 2016)

The standard mod will be stronger than the hi mod as well because the hi mod uses thinner layers making it a bit brittle cause of the lighter weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

